# Deleted Text



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there away to retreive deleted text messages?:scratchhead:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Knowing the type of phone would help.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

It's a huge deal. I've heard the term "forensic recovery" or something similar. Best bet is to let it go and appear normal. Try to find a new one by future snooping.

BEST bet, actually, is to get where I am right now and just not give a crap any more.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Smart phones that are synced to a computer- retrieve thru back up files
Phones with sim card- sim card reader
Neither- out of luck unless you have a court order and get from phone carrier, (criminal activity)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

It is a smartphone.. so you suggested a sim card reader.. would I pick that up at my local Radio Shack or somthing. I Know it synced files like the address book it would say syncing in progress please wait.. synced to my online account...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> It is a smartphone.. so you suggested a sim card reader.. would I pick that up at my local Radio Shack or somthing. I Know it synced files like the address book it would say syncing in progress please wait.. synced to my online account...


you misread, no sim card needed if it's synced with the comp

is it android or iphone?


----------

